
Justin.TV is bigger than Hulu...overseas - jrbedard
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/25/justintv-is-bigger-than-hulu-overseas/
======
mustpax
Comparing global traffic for Justin.TV and Hulu borders on being idiotic since
Hulu is, um let's see, _not accessible outside the US._ How can TC write a
whole article about this and not even mention this pretty pertinent fact?

Edit: It's been pointed out that the article does mention that Hulu is only
available in the U.S. Sorry, totally missed that. The article still seems
trollish though.

~~~
drusenko
The title is very misleading. It is not saying that Justin.TV outside the US
is bigger than Hulu outside the US.

The article is saying that Justin.TV (global, including the US) is bigger than
Hulu (only available in the US).

That is a true statement, even if it is also worth pointing out that Hulu only
reaches US consumers, so in percentage terms, it reaches a larger percent of
its audience, even though it is smaller on an absolute scale to Justin.TV.

------
startingup
This is a company that I am just _very_ uncomfortable with. Just so much
pirated content. If they get anywhere close to popular, they are going to get
sued. I hope they have a big war-chest.

I know the immediate answer - YouTube. Just because they got rich (Google
still doesn't seem to have made money on the deal) doesn't make what they did
_right_. Right and wrong, yeah, I know, very "quaint" notions.

After all, Wall Street investment bankers got very rich creating toxic waste
and ultimately unloading it on the tax payer. I met a dude recently who was in
that line of business, and he said it wasn't like they didn't _know_ what they
were doing. They all along knew what the game was, but their attitude was "I
am getting mine, so who cares."

------
andr
In other news, TechCrunch has a bigger audience than The Bold and the
Beautiful amongst male programmers that do not own a TV.

------
johnrob
Does anyone know how much of that is essentially pirated content? The reason I
ask is that I have trouble imagining there are 15 million people watching live
streams of random people (i.e. the original stream of Justin's). It's more
believable that they watch stuff like sporting events that have no local
coverage. I could obviously be wrong though!

~~~
usrsbin
Look at viewer count in the directory. I'd guess 95% illegal or more.

------
jonknee
What about in terms of advertising dollars? That's what matters, otherwise
you're just losing cash on unmonetizable streams. I'd wager Hulu is far and
away the leader in monetizing their traffic.

------
zhyder
Guys, the main point Erick is making is that live video is significant, not
that Justin.tv is kicking Hulu's ass. Despite the title, that's an interesting
observation. I for one didn't think live video would be as big.

 _So most of its audience and growth is global, with particular strength in
Spain, Brazil, Germany, and the UK._

I'm pleasantly surprised Brazil has that much broadband penetration.

~~~
jacoblyles
That's because the lawyers haven't adjusted yet. They go combing the internet
for their content after it airs, but by that time its already gone from
justin.tv. For that reason, you used to be able to watch MMA events on
justin.tv until only a few months ago, but those events have long been
scrubbed from youtube, Dailymotion, and the other video services not based in
Russia. However, it does seem that the lawyers are catching up. UFC is now
blocked on justin.tv, for example.

------
mynameishere
I have a question about justin.tv's architecture. I always avoided the site
because I made public denunciations of its stupid name, but I eventually went
to it and was shocked by its similarity to blogtv.com

I grabbed these randomly:

<http://www.justin.tv/poshvixxxen>

<http://www.blogtv.com/People/whiteboy712>

There're some obvious similarities here. Did they both just pick off-the-shelf
components and host them?

~~~
abstractbill
I can't speak for blog.tv, but I personally wrote the justin.tv video player,
chat client, and chat server software. So the answer would be, no ;-)

------
rokhayakebe
These two are not even in the same business.

------
josefresco
<http://www.justin.tv/officecam> \- thrilling tv

------
anthony_barker
global is not equal to overseas

(hulu is not available from canada or mexico)

